# Android mobile supercast app???? (YES, There is)



## wraith (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there an app available to stream the NFL sunday ticket games on the Motorola Droid?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

wraith said:


> Is there an app available to stream the NFL sunday ticket games on the Motorola Droid?


No, DirecTV does not have an Android Superfan application for this season.


----------



## KNOPPER (Apr 4, 2007)

does anybody know if they plan one for next year?


----------



## uber_geek (Dec 6, 2007)

Its coming. :joy:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm curious, how did you come by this information?


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Android market share rapidly increasing and Android based headset on 3 of the major carriers and on many smaller carriers. I willing to bet a cool 10 bucks next year it will be one.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Grydlok said:


> Android market share rapidly increasing and Android based headset on 3 of the major carriers and on many smaller carriers. I willing to bet a cool 10 bucks next year it will be one.


All bets are off .. It's here now!

Checkout the Android Marketplace, I hear it might already be there


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

From DIRECTV's Twitter feed:



> DIRECTV
> 
> NFL Supercast for Android? - Droid does that! Now available for our NFL SuperFan customers in the Android Marketplace #droid


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FYI ...

Here is a list of devices that have been tested by DIRECTV:

Motorola Droid
HTC Droid Eris
HTC G1
HTC MyTouch

Wi-Fi users

There is a common problem with streaming video over Wi-Fi on the Android.

Android devices access video streams using the UDP protocol. Some Wi-Fi routers are configured to block video streams using UDP protocol by default and users must change their setting to allow it. Alternately, users can choose to disable Wi-Fi access on their Android devices and rely on 3G.


----------



## MAGICEJS (Oct 31, 2007)

Any news about the Samsung Moment ?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have said as much as I know.


----------



## kruegs (Feb 19, 2007)

Amazing news... I have been patiently waiting for this. Just downloaded it to my T-Mobile MyTouch. App loads and I can view stats etc. Clicking on watch live brings up some DirecTV commercials, and I can say that the quality looks pretty decent. Can't wait to kick the tires with it on Sunday though!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, Droid is looking good to me now (since Verizon is the only Cell provider that works in my area).


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!! I am downloading it now!


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

All I need now is for Verizon to announce the release of the HTC Passion/Dragon. That is the "Droid" I'm looking for...


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

MAGICEJS said:


> Any news about the Samsung Moment ?


It should work on the Moment. It's running stock 1.5 same as the Eris.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't know it would be this soon. I know x.dev peeps where talking about it.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

if the quality of the games is as good as the commercials are now this will be wonderful!!


----------



## Dawson (Nov 6, 2007)

Figures, I just went from the G1 to Blackberry Bold 9700

Oh well, I'd rather have my Blackberry anyhow


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. A word of caution ..

There is a FAKE android application out there now called: *directv mobile web*

This app will ask for both your username and password before redirecting you to m.directv.com. This app is *NOT* the Supercast Application.

Only the DIRECTV NFL Supercast application is an approvied, real application

Please make sure you choose the correct application. DIRECTV is aware of this and working on getting the situation corrected.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

now DirecTV needs to release a DVR scheduler app like the iPhone has too so i don't have to go to that m.directv site the app is much better


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

Doug you beat me to it by a Day, Here it is on my Motorola Droid !!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice....but they still can't address this for the largest smartphone user base in the U.S...the Blackberry Curve....


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

Why do you think I went to the DROID Side !!!! My BB Storm has left me wanting. So I found a better device. 

Doug, I did a cut and past of your posting above about the false DTV Software. And put it over on one of the DROID Forums I also belong to. Hope You Don't Mind ! Do you want Credit for it? Let me Know ! You have my number


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JimMariner said:


> Why do you think I went to the DROID Side !!!! My BB Storm has left me wanting. So I found a better device.


Better hmmm....more gimmicky yes...better....hmmm....

They are neato....but my unit has to be a reliable phone first, then e-mail delivery unit...the rest is just fluff the way we use them here...

Would have thought that if DirecTV wanted to actually promote Supercast...they'd do it with the larger market share units, not the boutique devices first...


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Better hmmm....more gimmicky yes...better....hmmm....
> 
> They are neato....but my unit has to be a reliable phone first, then e-mail delivery unit...the rest is just fluff the way we use them here...
> 
> Would have thought that if DirecTV wanted to actually promote Supercast...they'd do it with the larger market share units, not the boutique devices first...


All I can tell you HD is that this Droid, blows my old Storm away !! Yeah, and it's very gimmicky too


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Wow, Droid is looking good to me now (since Verizon is the only Cell provider that works in my area).


Hey Dave, Miami and I switched to the Droid, niether one of us is looking back either. I love the thing !


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

> Nice....but they still can't address this for the largest smartphone user base in the U.S...the Blackberry Curve....


This has more to do with Blackberry/RIM than DIRECTV.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> This has more to do with Blackberry/RIM than DIRECTV.


Good to know....but since almost every application for Blackberries come out including the Curve...still seems very odd.

There are 4 different providers offering the Curve series from the 3100 up...and so it would seem that it would be a mainstream offering for almost any application. In addition, RIM recently opened up the inventory of tools to developers...so maybe now they'll see some love.

But in any case...the Android is a neat unit in terms of video presentation...so glad for those users getting it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This has more to do with Blackberry/RIM than DIRECTV.


...no it doesn't.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

While the android phones are still smaller in number it has an impressive line-up so far with the G1, MyTouch3g, Moto Cliq, HTC Hero, Samsung Moment,Samsung Behold 2, Moto Driod, HTC Eris, and the Dell 3iX, HTC Passion, Sony Xperia X10 on the way.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

wrong link


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Better hmmm....more gimmicky yes...better....hmmm....
> 
> They are neato....but my unit has to be a reliable phone first, then e-mail delivery unit...the rest is just fluff the way we use them here...
> 
> Would have thought that if DirecTV wanted to actually promote Supercast...they'd do it with the larger market share units, not the boutique devices first...


In case you haven't, you may want to check out a phone that uses the Android OS. I recently purchased the HTC Hero and must say I am mightily impressed; just as impressed as I was when I first perused an iPhone. Android is well laid-out, endlessly customization, and intuitive. Many phone companies are adding Android OS phones to their line-up. I understand why DirecTV would want to be a part of that.

That being said, I see no reason to ignore Blackberrys.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

nickff said:


> That being said, I see no reason to ignore Blackberrys.


Now, what I'd like to see, is a BlackBerry running an Android OS on it !! Think of that, a BlackBerry Storm powered by Android ! Nah, RIMM would never give up that kind of control I bet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...no it doesn't.


:shrug:


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was able to get to play on my Hero once I unchecked use wireless network, but on The Moment I would get this error
Wi-Fi routers are configured to block video streams using UDP try turning off wireless networks and use the G3 network. I turned off wireless and kept getting the same message. Anyone get it working with The Moment.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

redram38 said:


> I was able to get to play on my Hero once I unchecked use wireless network, but on The Moment I would get this error
> Wi-Fi routers are configured to block video streams using UDP try turning off wireless networks and use the G3 network. I turned off wireless and kept getting the same message. Anyone get it working with The Moment.


Apparently it's only happening on the Moment. I willing to bet it has something to do with the Phone location being off. Different forums are reporting that issue with supercast.


----------



## uber_geek (Dec 6, 2007)

IMO the quality is terrible.

I have and use all of the following:

iPhone: Quality ramps up from bad to great over time, but only available on WiFi

Storm1: Quality is bad but since this phone doesnt have WiFi, I am not sure if thats the reason

Android (G2): Quality is mediocre, and there is no visible change from WiFi to 3G

PowerBook (Supercast-Air): Quality is mediocre, no matter if I am at a coffee shop or on my 12MB DSL (Doesn even look as good as iPhone)


----------

